# why Setup a Tropheus Tank



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all

I am contemplating a Tropheus tank that will be a minimum of 1800mm*600mm*600mm. what I want to know is what makes keeping tropheus so special? What is it that makes them different from other Fresh water fish?

Looking foward to your responses.

Z


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

well i know for me it is the fact that not everyone has them and how mine are always out in the front of the tank and love to eat thier food. it is like a pack of piranha when its feeding time. plus i like how thier is social order and are always swimming. but this is just my opinion. good luck.
thank you,
david


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I've contemplated it but dont have the money to get a group all at once to do it. They are different & come in a variety of colors. Being that they are also not as commonly kept as other Tangs & malawi's, they usually draw attention to themselfs when people see them.

[/list]


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

i have to agree with David that is what turn me, then there are so many variant out there. no telling whats over in south africa. they are just an high energy type of fish with awesome color


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Replies all. reason i am asking is because i am contemplating either a small reef tank or a large Tropheus tank would just need other peoples reasons for keeping them so that i know what i am in for. In sa i have seen a few variants and im sure i can get Wild caughts if i contact the right people as we are not too far away from the great lake


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

My best suggestion is to go out and have a look at other peoples setups, I haven't seen a group that isn't entertaining and active all the time :thumb: Otherwise, a tropheus setup should cost a fraction of a SW setup, even with W/C tropheus. There is no real way to describe the "addiction" but, you will know it when you see the right setup :wink:

My $0.02 CAD

Ray


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Ray I have asked on the local forums and no one has a species only tank that i could see. There was someone about a year back whom had a tropheus tank. I have contacted him but i got no reply. Hence me trying to do as much research as i can before i make a decision.


----------



## Kiel'thalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Saltwater setups are not for everyone, especially a reef setup of any size. There is a big learning curve if you have never attempted and not to mention the cost will always be there. Tropheus will have lots of movement in the tank and once you have the right number of fish in your tank you will be set. I would suggest you invest a lot of time and plan out your decorations to get the look you want and be patient and everything will work out great. Once everything is setup, you won't have very much cost maintaining it or added anything really. It will just be a good setup that you can enjoy without too much worry getting bored with it since these fish have so much character.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Kiel'thalin

I have already setup a SW tank and broke it down as i was not happy with the tank size and way it was made so i am going to start another tank of dimensions that i would be happy with I have done LOTS and LOTS of research on SW and already have the equipment but i was contemplating keeping Tropheus as well. BUt you are right on the cost.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

ziyaadb said:


> Hi Ray I have asked on the local forums and no one has a species only tank that i could see. There was someone about a year back whom had a tropheus tank. I have contacted him but i got no reply. Hence me trying to do as much research as i can before i make a decision.


I can show you a picture of my species only tank - 90 gallons - about 360 litres.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

ziyaadb said:


> Hi Ray I have asked on the local forums and no one has a species only tank that i could see. There was someone about a year back whom had a tropheus tank. I have contacted him but i got no reply. Hence me trying to do as much research as i can before i make a decision.


If you click on "Your Tanks" you can do a search for Tang Tropheus, lots of tanks to see.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

ziyaadb said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am contemplating a Tropheus tank that will be a minimum of 1800mm*600mm*600mm. what I want to know is what makes keeping tropheus so special? What is it that makes them different from other Fresh water fish?
> 
> ...


Hi Z
Let me give you my experience..I have kept cichlids of one form or another for over 35 years. I have never seen a fish with so much energy and personality they are like a David said like a school of piranha at feeding time. And on top of that there are some stunning colors available.
I have a pretty good size group 46 in a 135 and its really neat to see them moving around as a group especially when I come into the room they follow me from one end of the tank to the other.

Check of this forum for Trophs it is very helpfulhttp://trophs.com/forums/index.php


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent thanks for the advice all.


----------

